# Mindesthöhe Maximalehöhe Not-Halt



## Giessen79 (4 September 2009)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage in welcher Norm ist die Mindesthöhe bzw. Maximalehöhe für ein Not-Halt definiert. Habe nicht darüber gefunden. MfG Giessen79


----------



## GLT (5 September 2009)

Position u. Anzahl der Bedienstellen für NOT-AUS u. NOT-HALT gehen eigentlich aus der Gefährdungsbewertung einer Anlage/Maschine hervor - eine Norm für die Montagehöhenextreme wäre mir nicht bekannt - und wären imho auch nicht praxisgerecht.


----------



## jabba (5 September 2009)

Es gibt definitiv eine Angabe, hab aber noch nicht gefunden wo die genau war. Ist aber eine "sollte"; in begründeten Fällen kann man abweichen.
Höhe war deffiniiv nich über 1,8m , nach unten war glaube ich 0,6 oder 0,8m.


----------



## HBL (6 September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 in *Absatz 5.3.4 Bedienungsvorrichtung* sind die Monagehöhen dieser Betriebsmittel festgelegt (Auszug):

"Die Bedienungsvorrichtung der Netz-Trenneinrichtung muss leicht zugänglich und zwischen 0.6m und 1.9m oberhalb der Zugangsebene angeordnet sein. Eine Obergrenze von 1.7m wird empfohlen."

Diese Montagehöhen sind auch für andere Bedienvorrichtungen als nur für Netz-Trenneinrichtungen anzuwenden.

Mit Gruss


Hans


----------



## GLT (6 September 2009)

HBL schrieb:


> In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 in *Absatz 5.3.4 Bedienungsvorrichtung* sind die Monagehöhen dieser Betriebsmittel festgelegt (Auszug):
> 
> "Die Bedienungsvorrichtung der Netz-Trenneinrichtung muss leicht zugänglich und zwischen 0.6m und 1.9m oberhalb der Zugangsebene angeordnet sein. Eine Obergrenze von 1.7m wird empfohlen."


Die Forderung der VDE0113 zur Platzierung des Hauptschalters!
Zieht man auch zur Platzierung der üblichen Bedienereinheiten heran.

Gilt jedoch nicht für Befehlsgeräte die NOT-AUS oder NOT-HALT iniziieren - sonst wären Trittmatten/-platten, Knieschlagleisten usw. nach Norm nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## INST (7 September 2009)

*Position NOT-AUS*

Hallo,

in der EN60204-1/VDE0113-1 steht unter 
Punkt 10.1.2. = Allgemein min. 0,6 Meter oberhalb der Bedienebene
Punkt 10.7.1. = Geräte für NOT-Halt müssen leicht erreichbar sein...dort wo die Einleitung eines NOT-Halt erforderlich sein kann.

*vde*
Mehr finde ich auch nicht, aber ich denke das dürfte auch genügen. Unter Punkt 10.7 steht alles über die Geräte für den NOT-HALT.

Gruß
INST


----------

